# torque spec question



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a 67 lemans and im installing new suspension and steering linkage. does anybody know a website that can tell me all the torque specs for the a arms, tie rods and centerlink. thank u for any info


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I know those just get cranked down tight and then use the cotter keys to lock them in. If the holes don't line up for the castle nuts and cotter keys, always tighten more to align, never loosen to align.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

There are repro 67 shop manuals that are year specific. They are a reprint of the factory manual. They're on ebay for about $30. I've bought the same one twice for my 65s. I lost the first and couldn't be with out it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good advice mentioned. Also, do not tighten the A arm shaft bushing bolts until the car is sitting on its suspension, loaded. Otherwise, you put a pre-load into the bushings that can cause ripping or tearing of the bushing. Tighten all bolts very snugly, and if the holes don't line up, tighten a llittle more. Don't back off to align.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the torque specs from my 66 chassis shop manual, should be the same for 67.

Front Suspension
bolt - upper control arm pivot shaft......40 +/- 5
nut - upper control arm shaft to upper control arm frame bracket.....60 +/- 5
nut - lower control arm assy.....80 +/- 10
nut - lower control arm frame bumper to arm......15 +/- 5
nut - steering knuckle to ball stud assembly (upper).....65 +/- 5
nut - steering knuckle to ball stud assembly (lower)......95 +/- 5
nut Tie rod to steering arm.....40 +/- 5

Front wheels
nut - wheel to hub - R.H and L.H. 80 +/- 5 

Front Shock Absorbers
nut - shock absorber to frame.....8 +/- 2
bolt - shock absorber to lower arm......20 +/- 5

Front Stabilizer
bolt - stabilizer shaft bracket to frame......13 +/- 2
nut - stabilizer link......10 +/- 5

This is all that is listed for the front suspension,


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx guys all put together rides awsome


----------



## dboyd66gto (Apr 12, 2010)

Randy, Thanks for the front end torque specifications. Converting my 66 goat to power disc brakes and power steering. Should finish this week.


----------

